# Party Hunting??



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

for the past few year at Farmington Bay on the opener around 830 a.m. we have had federal game wardens come check us while hunting. (i would think they could wait til like 930 when all the birds are done flying to start checking people, but im not gonna get into that) as hes going through and checking each person in our party for licenses, guns, bullets, etc... he asks what each bird is and who shot what. then he informs us that "party" hunting is illegal and will not be tolerated. he then said when hunting we need to take turns on shooting, 1 gunner per bird or flock. now i dont know everything, but im pretty sure that i have never read in a utah waterfowl proc. that party hunting is illegal while hunting ducks. i know it says something about when you are hunting swans that you need a tag to hunt them or shoot at them, or in other words cant party hunt, which is kinda common sense. all the time you see on tv several guys shooting at one or 2 birds and sometimes it is very clear that several of them hit it well enough to kill it, and they throw it in the pile and keep hunting until a limit is reached. my take on it is that if you shoot at and clearly kill a bird yourself, you count it as your limit. but sometimes on flocks when you have multiple guys shooting, it can be hard to be sure which birds are really yours. sometimes people think since you have 5 guys, youre not done shooting until 35 birds are in posession... which is wrong, but i'll admit i've been guilty of thinking of it like that and i think a few others are too... when i hunt with other people, if 1 bird flies over everyone shoots at it. thats how lots of people do it, and i never thought it was wrong. i dont want to break the law, but im not really a fan of having only one guy shoot at a flock of 20 ducks coming into decoys at first light, everyone wants a whack at them!... it clearly states that you are not allowed to party hunt in the big game proc., but what is the official call when hunting ducks and gees?


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with multiple people shooting at a bird, nor is there anything illegal about it. For this CO to say only one person can shoot at a flock is rediculous. The only way he could pin you legally is this. Take your 5 guy example. 5 guys can have a total of 35 birds, however once you reach 31 birds one guy will have to case his gun. At this point everyone will be at a total of 6 ducks and bird 31 makes one guys limit full. 32 birds the next guys limit is full and so on. I do not advocate this however. I believe in everyone shooting their own, but in the real world sometimes you just don't know who hit it. Usually you can tell by watching the bird and the reports if there are only a few shooters. Like I said, I don't agree with this, but I also don't like an abuse of power like the CO demonstrated. The only way he can prove you are "party hunting" is by the bag limit I just demonstrated.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've heard stories of groups of people being harassed for the same thing. Some feds seem to get pizzed when they see a big pile of birds lying in a blind or boat. I think for the most part they show up on the opener in force and don’t give any wiggle room so that the word gets out and people will be more conscious of the regs, however………. I agree with you once in awhile you run into one who is an a-hole and needs an attitude adjustment. 

If you just separate your birds when you retrieve them your party will be fine. By separating them I mean each hunter needs to somehow denote which ones belong to you. Some folks use individual game straps to hold their birds. I usually carry a game strap myself.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I personally like the idea of taking turns. I had never even thought about it until Tex-O-Bob mentioned it on a thread I started. I think it would be difficult and very time consuming for LE to document enough evidence to prove a prima facia case though. Remember the proc is not the final word. The final word is the actual law as it is written combined with case law. Ethically speaking it is wrong though each person is allowed 7 birds period and everybody is supposed to kill their own. Then the debate enters if my kid shoots a bird and wounds it and I finish it whose bird is it? I say it is my kids but others would argue it is mine. This is where the law and what happens in the real world become discombobulated.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Just don't pile your birds. That's the biggest tip off of party hunting. I know in some states they will write you tickets for that.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> Just don't pile your birds. That's the biggest tip off of party hunting. I know in some states they will write you tickets for that.


+1 Great advice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

i know the proc isnt the final word, but is it written down anywhere or state that a group of hunters cant "party" hunt for a duck or ducks? ive had several big run-ins with the fish and game within the last year, when i was completely in the right and had done nothing wrong. not all officers are like this, but a few are. those few all want to over-exercise their authority. some have even gone as far to tell me stuff was true and was the law, when it really wasnt. when i question them on what they are saying, they get all defensive and rude. they say they are "doing their job" i think theres a point in time from when they go from "doing their job", to harassment!! i would just like to call one out on something when he tells me its "illegal" and make him look stupid for once, in stead of it being me who looks stupid. 

thanks for the advice. we do seperate our birds in the boat, but they still have to throw the whole party hunting speech at us every year


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Party hunting is illegal and isn't cool especially if younger waterfowlers are involved.
It takes away from the experience and opportunity of other hunters in the group, however is practiced regularly and rarely enforced due to confusion of who is shooting at and hitting what in a volley of shots, however it can become obvious enough for gamewardens to cite someone in some situations.
Multiple people shooting into a flock isn't illegal that I know of, but shooting over your limit is.........tough to enforce most of the time, but I wished it could be.

Give me a good ol' boy gamewarden vs. a hard a$$ that will "keep the honest, honest" I'll take the tough game warden every time. 

With more, by the book gamewardens giving little room for error and actively writing tickets, may keep the grossly breaking law violaters a little more nervous of blatently violating simple to follow laws like shooting time, wasting game (by not even attempting to retrieve game from skyblasting) overlimit, over limit specie, plug in the gun, licenses etc. 

I.E. look at the other posts on here about slob hunters. Good gamewardens out in the field writing tickets are the answer. Giving folks a break or turning the other cheek is unacceptable and poor managment and opens many doors that are far from desireable.

Game warden presents is huge in law enforcement. If the few are out there letting violaters go, the more likely the problem will compound and get worse. I say write the ticket and if the person believes that it's B.S. then let a judge make the final decision. 
I'ts weird, but I cant remember the last time I was checked by the F&G and wished there were more out and about making sure that it's a quality experience for all.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

.This year we will be using color zip ties I have a dozen different colors. Each person will have a dozen of there color on their person and everytime they bag a bird they will tag the leg with there zip tie. This will clear up any misunderstandings of who's bird is who's and is a very cheap way to do it. 


DiverFreak


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It really isn't that hard to tell how kills which bird unless there are more than a few people shooting.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Darin Noorda said:


> Just don't pile your birds. That's the biggest tip off of party hunting. I know in some states they will write you tickets for that.


This is true but when hunting out of a boat, we piled our birds in the same place so they are out of the way. Doesnt mean we are party hunting, and we are both close enough to be in "possession" of our birds. Secondly, when we hunt from land, before I had a dog my dad was the only one with one. Being seperated by twenty yards, his dog did the retrieves for all downed ducks and he just placed them by him. I still knew which ones were mine, but I suppose technically a CO could argue he was in possession of more than his limit. Never happened, but I guess it could. Im not anti law enforcement as Im a LEO but I can probably imagine a good CO could tell what kind of people and hunters he is dealing with just by a quick conversation. If instincts go off feel free to dig deeper. I've never been worried about these things as my hunting ethics I feel are above par. If you're not doing anything wrong then you shouldn't be worried about things like this.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The "don't pile your birds comment" was straight out of one the Federal wardens that attended the Youth Fair this year, and it ain't the first time I've heard one say it.



> If you're not doing anything wrong then you shouldn't be worried about things like this.


Doesn't matter if you aren't doing anything wrong, if you don't want to worry about it, you best not pile your birds, since it seems to be one of the co's favorite soapboxes lately.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> The "don't pile your birds comment" was straight out of one the Federal wardens that attended the Youth Fair this year, and it ain't the first time I've heard one say it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until it says it in the Proclamation or in the state code books it still doesn't matter. Should you wear a helmet when you ride a motorcycle, yes. Do I? No. Keep the power with the people not the government.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> .This year we will be using color zip ties I have a dozen different colors. Each person will have a dozen of there color on their person and everytime they bag a bird they will tag the leg with there zip tie. This will clear up any misunderstandings of who's bird is who's and is a very cheap way to do it.
> 
> DiverFreak


Awesome idea!

-DallanC


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Kdub said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > The "don't pile your birds comment" was straight out of one the Federal wardens that attended the Youth Fair this year, and it ain't the first time I've heard one say it.
> ...


Your absolutely right. I believe that Mojo was saying to help the F&G be a little more clear of who shot what, don't pile your birds to be *safe*.

If it isn't clear to the CO's who is shooting what at the time your being monitored and your birds are piled up, he can state to the judge that he saw the behavior that got his attention and that there was little or no attempt by the violater to clarify the 7 bird limit and it was his belief and knowledge that the violater shot over limit by the number of birds shot as well as the additional evidence of piled birds.
It makes sense for the judge to decide from the information and the facts of what was happening if it is disputed in court.

With waterfowl hunting and group hunting, your on your honor of who shot what and when to quit or keep shooting until the entire group fills thier limit for the most part. If the F&G has issue with it, Diver Freak looks to have the best method I've heard so far as to clear things up party/group hunting or not.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kdub said:


> Until it says it in the Proclamation or in the state code books it still doesn't matter. Keep the power with the people not the government.


 :lol: 
You forget that little dual violation cause, it's in the state proc! The feds enforce what they want from THIER code and they are ones pushing the party shooting issue, so feel free to waste all that time, effort and money fighting a ticket that could easily be avoided.

It ain't worth trying to stick it to the "man" for me to waste any of those when I could be using them on hunting.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> It really isn't that hard to tell how kills which bird unless there are more than a few people shooting.


My thoughts exactly! I usually hunt 2 or maybe 3; we all know who got what, guess we just need to keep them piled separately.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Kdub said:
> 
> 
> > Until it says it in the Proclamation or in the state code books it still doesn't matter. Keep the power with the people not the government.
> ...


I totally agree, but sometimes it is fun stickin it to the man. Unfortunatley I always lose. At least so far.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

And for the Feds. Aren't they only at BRBR? I never go there. Anyone see em anywhere else? I never even see state COs anywhere I go. Like I said im not hiding anything. Im more than happy to see them out checkin people.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> .This year we will be using color zip ties I have a dozen different colors. Each person will have a dozen of there color on their person and everytime they bag a bird they will tag the leg with there zip tie. This will clear up any misunderstandings of who's bird is who's and is a very cheap way to do it.
> 
> DiverFreak


Following your suggestion on this, I too have a stack of colored zip ties ready for the legs of our birds. BTW, Harbor Freight has them for really cheap.


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

The folks I hunt with all keep the birds they shoot next to them. It makes life easy, you just look down at your side and count your birds. When a limit is reached, the shooter stops hunting.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kdub said:


> And for the Feds. Aren't they only at BRBR? I never go there. Anyone see em anywhere else? I never even see state COs anywhere I go. Like I said im not hiding anything. Im more than happy to see them out checkin people.


The feds can roll wherever they want. I've saw them out and about before, usually if they are on the state areas they are with one of the state's co's.

The State co's like to catch you at the ramp or a checkpoint somewhere on the road. The Feds usually do the same, but&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..the enforcement officer up at BRBR is known for coming out to your spread and checking you, he's done it to us before.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Kdub said:
> 
> 
> > And for the Feds. Aren't they only at BRBR? I never go there. Anyone see em anywhere else? I never even see state COs anywhere I go. Like I said im not hiding anything. Im more than happy to see them out checkin people.
> ...


That takes dedication. I admire him for that. Wish state CO's would (could) do the same. Understandably man power dictates.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's pretty simple...if you are piling your birds...YOU ARE PARTY HUNTING!... plane and simple and I'd write our young butts a ticket on the spot! Keep YOUR birds separate and identifiable and stop when you have filled YOUR limit


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> The State co's like to catch you at the ramp or a checkpoint somewhere on the road. The Feds usually do the same, but&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..the enforcement officer up at BRBR is known for coming out to your spread and checking you, he's done it to us before.


Jimmie is right on the money. Greg Mullen is the head officer at the BRBR. his wife also works with him as well, as she is an officer. he is a ridged individual that totes the line. However i have nothing but respect for him. i have visited with him many times and every time is top notch. amen to being checked in the field while at the BRBR and out on the spur as they patrol that area in the airboat. to me its easy... play by the rules and all is well. if you dont, hey pay the piper!

the whole party hunting as i see it can come under fire. i understand the law enforcement side of it. prevent the party from shooting the party limit.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They need to go after any group of people that have aired a goose hunt on national TV if they are going to come after us. Those guys, no matter who they are or where they are all shoot right to the end.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I think that if you are out and you don't know who shot the duck then you may very well be guilty of skybusting. It does happen where you bag 2+ ducks on a shot but not everytime. If you are selecting a bird and following it then you will know who shot. This very reason is why I will be assisting my daughter and not letting her shot into the middle of flocks.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> They need to go after any group of people that have aired a goose hunt on national TV if they are going to come after us. Those guys, no matter who they are or where they are all shoot right to the end.


i saw one just the other day with six shooters and there was a 10 bird limit back east and they got scared because they were 6 away from the limit and didnt want to "overlimit" but nobody ever put there gun aaway at all after they shot a few more birds they all kept flock shooting it was very disturbing that these so called professionals and had reputations to uphold did this i will no longer purchase there items after that


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

It's Farmington, who ever knows when they shot the bird or the guy next to them did.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Unless it is banded...then we all shot at that particular bird!
R


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> It's pretty simple...if you are piling your birds...YOU ARE PARTY HUNTING!... plane and simple and I'd write our young butts a ticket on the spot! Keep YOUR birds separate and identifiable and stop when you have filled YOUR limit


Thats a pretty bold statement. Where you place your birds has nothing to do with party hunting. Just because you place them all in the same place doesn't mean you are party hunting. Party hunting is shooting someone elses limit.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I like diverfreaks idea with the zip ties....I think you could use colored rubber bands too...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is four pages long and nobody has mentioned the real problem with party hunting. I was subjected to party hunting once, and only once. Seven guys, including myself, went on an airboat late season GWT hunt out of Ogden Bay. The first flock came in, and these guys all opened up at what seemed to me to be fairly long range. Not only that, but the concussion of shots fired by the guys next to me was impressive. It turns out they were using 3.5" #2's through Patternmaster chokes for GWT!

I didn't shoot much that day, as every time birds came into marginal range, everybody else emptied their guns. I shot two birds, while the group stopped at 35 total. I later declined to take more than the two I shot, which means the other guys were over limit in aggregate. The owner of the airboat thought I was out of line because I objected to everybody else shooting my birds. Pretty funny, but at the time I was p*ssed.

Party hunting changes your shot selection, as guys compete to shoot first. I like to shoot my own birds and choose my own shots. Typically, when hunting with other guys, we alternate who calls the shot and keep our birds separate. When a guy finishes his limit, he unloads his gun and waits for others to finish up. This is a much more relaxed approach, and nobody feels pressured to take marginal shots. Party hunting, besides being illegal, is just no fun for me.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> I didn't shoot much that day, as every time birds came into marginal range, everybody else emptied their guns. I shot two birds, while the group stopped at 35 total. I later declined to take more than the two I shot, which means the other guys were over limit in aggregate. The owner of the airboat thought I was out of line because I objected to everybody else shooting my birds. Pretty funny, but at the time I was p*ssed.


I commend you on your actions. I would have done the same thing. I in no way condone party hunting, I was just stating harvested bird placement has nothing to do with party hunting.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Kdub said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't shoot much that day, as every time birds came into marginal range, everybody else emptied their guns. I shot two birds, while the group stopped at 35 total. I later declined to take more than the two I shot, which means the other guys were over limit in aggregate. The owner of the airboat thought I was out of line because I objected to everybody else shooting my birds. Pretty funny, but at the time I was p*ssed.
> ...


The judge in these parts keeps saying the same thing over and over and interestingly uses "the duck" as an example especially if evidence presented is obvious/overwhelming regarding the defendant and his or her counsel. "If it walks like a duck, fly's like a duck and quacks like duck........are you trying to tell me it isn't a duck?"

If you hunt with more than three folks, I simply wouldn't pile the birds so "it doesn't look like a duck." 
Especially if it could appear to a CO that folks are shooting over limit.

Paddler......I did mention the same thing you did back on page one:
"Party hunting is illegal and isn't cool especially if younger waterfowlers are involved.
It takes away from the experience and opportunity of other hunters in the group, however is practiced regularly and rarely enforced due to confusion of who is shooting at and hitting what in a volley of shots, however it can become obvious enough for gamewardens to cite someone in some situations."

I don't like to mob/party hunt anyway and agree 100%.

It would make sense, however, for game hogs to take out kids, and as many others (especially folks that don't have that "killer instinct") as possible so that they could shoot and shoot and shoot if that is what it is about for them.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

> Paddler......I did mention the same thing you did back on page one:
> "Party hunting is illegal and isn't cool especially if younger waterfowlers are involved.
> It takes away from the experience and opportunity of other hunters in the group, however is practiced regularly and rarely enforced due to confusion of who is shooting at and hitting what in a volley of shots, however it can become obvious enough for gamewardens to cite someone in some situations."
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed what you said, as I read through the thread pretty quickly. Party hunting changes the experience completely, and is not my style. I never really thought about the hunting shows, but it's pretty clear how much party hunting is shown on TV. I just don't understand why guys do it, except maybe ego gratification.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I just don't understand why guys do it, except *maybe ego gratification.*


Ding..... thats it, at least thats my impression. Some guys just have to shoot the most or whatever. Its not much of a hunt if there wasn't a bunch of killin going on. :roll:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> > Paddler......I did mention the same thing you did back on page one:
> > "Party hunting is illegal and isn't cool especially if younger waterfowlers are involved.
> > It takes away from the experience and opportunity of other hunters in the group, however is practiced regularly and rarely enforced due to confusion of who is shooting at and hitting what in a volley of shots, however it can become obvious enough for gamewardens to cite someone in some situations."
> >
> ...


No Sorrys, we agree 100% with each other and I think there are quite a few others that agree as well.

Maybe its an ego thing. I think it's possibly a learning curve thing and many folks need to go shoot up as many possible of whatever to feel like its been a productive enjoyable experience for them due to thier age. I remember being that way until I was about 20 yrs old or so.

The thing that blows the learning curve theory out of the water is that I know some folks who are into their 30's and older that it's thier personality and that they are compelled and possibly genitically hardwired or something to shoot up as many possible of whatever to feel like its been a productive enjoyable experience for them. They simply can never get enough kills or the biggest of anything, or whatever to make them feel like it's enough. There are quite a few of these types of hunter's scattered around to know that it's not just a few here and there. 
Compensating for something? Mental dysfunction? Mentally challenged? I don't know for sure.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> When a guy finishes his limit, he unloads his gun and waits for others to finish up.


what happens when geese come by and your gun empty then you miss the geese because of it.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > When a guy finishes his limit, he unloads his gun and waits for others to finish up.
> ...


Good question. If I'm hunting geese in Canada, and haven't seen any ducks in the spread, I just sit back and wait for others to finish. If a duck comes by, I'll shoot. If I'm hunting ducks, and haven't seen any geese, I'll just unload. Out on the GSL, and during the good ol' days on Unit 1 at FB, where you'd pretty much shoot just GWT, it's safe to unload after shooting 7 ducks. If geese come by, you should have time to reload.

The take home message is I don't shoot anybody else's birds, and expect the same courtesy. I just don't hunt with party hunters.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > When a guy finishes his limit, he unloads his gun and waits for others to finish up.
> ...


There may be that possibility, however this would be quite a slim chance if ever this happened.

If this is of major concern that happens more frequently than it does with me, take the shell out of the barrell and keep the two in magazine for that scenerio.

When I've watched most people hunt quackers when the geese come, they usually empty their gun and load it up with "goose shells" anyway. If this is the case for you, and your gun's empty, your already ahead a step in the exchange shells process, not behind.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > paddler213 said:
> ...


Im all was a head of it in less I walk out some where or im in another person boat. I all was take two guns with me one for ducks and one for geese.This year it wont matter because I will have 3inch number two in for walking and other people boats. it all was happens unload gun and then geese come and gun put away.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > Seven guys, including myself, went on an airboat late season GWT hunt out of Ogden Bay.
> > I didn't shoot much that day, as every time birds came into marginal range, everybody else emptied their guns. I shot two birds, while the group stopped at 35 total.


I realize I attended a public school so I could be missing something here.... but 7 guys aren't over their limit at 35 ducks (Teal). Sounds like they took you out on a slow day.   If two were yours, that means between the six other hunters, they shot 33. o-|| o-||


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

spooner said:


> > paddler213 said:
> >
> >
> > > Seven guys, including myself, went on an airboat late season GWT hunt out of Ogden Bay.
> ...


You are correct, Jeff. I meant five guys. It's been a awhile now, and my math was wrong. Five guys, 35 ducks, I shot 2. So that means those 4 guys had 33 ducks. They could have said one guy shot all the extras, but I think at least a couple shot over limit. I had no idea that was going to happen, in fact, the thought never crossed my mind. If I knew they party hunted, I'd have declined the invitation.

Now that I think about it, I contacted you about that hunt at the time. I asked if all the airboaters party hunted, or just those guys. I don't recall your exact answer, but you were guiding at the time, and I don't think you condoned it. The owners condescension amazed me, he thought I should have been grateful to have been invited along and have others shoot my birds. He just didn't get it, and I'm not sure his parties don't still party hunt.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

This is why I like hunting alone.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I think the bottom line here is, party hunting is illegal. A couple of points on that...

On the issue of "piling" birds. No, this does not prove any kind of party hunting. But I would be willing to bet that most hunters would not wage a full on legal battle to dispute the charges. So we are back to the "looks like a duck", argument. Therefore I think some good advice has been dispensed on that matter. Simply keep birds separate, or clearly marked. Then it doesn't even, "look like a duck".

As for hunting with others, taking turns, emptying guns and a so on.....

Simple solution. Don't participate in a hunt with those folks again. Or better yet, make your intentions and/or convictions on the subject known to the rest of the party before you start. If they disagree, maybe you can split up, or simply pass all together.

Everyone has different preferences, and styles of hunting. That is one of the things that I love so much about our sport. There is something in it for everyone, from the guy who loves eating/cooking ducks, to the decoy maker, the diver hunter, the dog trainer, the boat driver, etc., etc., etc. I could go on forever. To question or belittle someone else for the manner in which they prefer to (legally) enjoy their hunt, is not only disrespectful, but also degrading to our sport. My opinion on this is simply, if they are within the law then it's not my place to pass judgment. If they are not, it is within my power to notify the proper authority.

Seems like an easy thing. And it is, at least from this side of the keyboard, it is. But please guys, use some personal responsibility, address the issues pertaining to your hunt in a manner that suits you and your party. Less to talk about, yes, but successful hunts make better reading.

Later,
Kev


----------

